
Google wants self driving cars on roads by 2018 - rmason
http://www.techradar.com/us/news/car-tech/google-wants-some-form-of-self-driving-cars-on-roads-by-2018-1130660
======
rmason
"Much efforts will be put into designing of vehicles with robot brains.
Vehicles that can be set for particular destinations and then will proceed
there without inteference by the slow reflexes of a human driver. I suspect
one of the major attractions of the 2014 fair will be rides on small
roboticized cars that will maneuver in crowds at the two foot level neatly and
automatically avoiding each other."

Isaac Asmimov at the time of the 1964 worlds fair when asked to predict the
major innovation at the 2014 world's fair

